# New House



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

We go down on Saturday to sign the lease. Good news: we thought the WHOLE property would need to be fenced in. I was dreading it because I knew that I'd have to put up electric wire up and slowly replace it with field fence. Well the whole back of the property is fenced with field fence that we couldn't see because of the trees around the property line. So we have to go through and check the fence, repair some of it and restrand a top wire but we don't have to fence in the back of the property! 


Anyhow here are some pics : )
I know things need some work. We are going to get started on it as soon as we sign the lease and hand over the first months rent. Pics go House, stalls, tack room, barn/garage and pasture.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

That is a really nice property!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats!! How exciting


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks I can't wait til June.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Cute house!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh that house is ADORABLE! And I love the wagon wheel "chandelier" in the tack room! The place may need a little elbow grease, but it will be great when it's done!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Same wagon wheel chandelier in the dining room : ) Signed the lease today. We start working on it tomorrow.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations! What a lovely new home.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats!! That house is super cute!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats! I adore your house, love the character and the property is nice and flat (I live on a mountain)!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am soooooooooo jealous ! You have no idea! 
How exciting, I long to have my own property and to have my horses with me!

Can I come live with you! JK : )


----------

